

Must-Have Apps for Successful High School Students - rhufnagel
http://mashable.com/2012/08/27/apps-for-high-school-students/

======
batiudrami
Absolutely none of these are essential, some barely even useful, and good luck
taking your phone with a graphing calculator app into an exam.

------
tzs
WolframAlpha should be on that list, possibly as a replacement for some of the
items now there.

------
positr0n
A graphing calculator may be expensive, but not as expensive as an iPhone...

